# New to ONR



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

Just got some ONR, purely for the speed of use. It says on the bottle to apply with a MF. Can I use a MF mitt instead? I've read on here that a lot of people use grout sponges. Havent got one of those and can't be bothered to go down to B&Q in this weather, so is a mitt OK for this?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A MF mitt should be ok but the ONR is so good at pulling the dirt into the wash media you will have a hard time trying to clean it afterwards.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you can use a mitt, but its better to use a sponge as they absorb the dirt/grit into them, so it leaves the surface clean, where as a mitt will get it trapped and drag the dirt over the paint if your not careful

if the car is pretty dirty definately pre wash it with a sprayer with ONR and water first


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

ONR also has a tendency to make wool mitts shed.


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. I made it down to B&Q this morning and picked up a pump sprayer and a couple of tiling sponges, so I'll see how it goes with them


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

cactusbob said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I made it down to B&Q this morning and picked up a pump sprayer and a couple of tiling sponges, so I'll see how it goes with them


have you managed to use the ONR yet?


----------

